# Sage Precision Brewer



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone on here have the Sage Precision Brewer? I've noticed these are £249 on John Lewis of late.

What are they like to use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Geordie888 (Nov 11, 2020)

Not sure if this code still works

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55674-25-off-sage-appliances/


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Does anyone on here have the Sage Precision Brewer? I've noticed these are £249 on John Lewis of late.
> What are they like to use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't but have you seen the James Hoffman video?

http:// https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51932-precision-brewer-issues/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=742100&embedComment=742100&embedDo=findComment#comment-742100


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great recommendation by James Hoffman. Xpenno also really rated these too.

My biggest stumbling block will be space in the kitchen along the the espresso machine and grinder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

